# Test Post



## randyo (Jul 8, 2020)

Just seeing if a photo hosting site works before I try using it with CPF.





Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## randyo (Jul 8, 2020)

Looks like it works. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

